# who here runs a skeeter?



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just curious as to how many skeeter owners are on 2 cool? I will start list:

2008 skeeter zx 22 bay t
Yamaha SHO 250
HS4 4 blade 22 pitch


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

This one only in my dreams, wishing never hurt anyone.
First three are the newest, last one is the original.


----------



## kmv_ZX24 (Oct 4, 2012)

2005 Skeeter ZX24 Bay
300hp HPDI


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a '95 135S for 16yrs and loved it.........sold...


.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have had 5 Skeeters, two 60's models, one reg. Skeeter and a Super Skeeter. One from the 70's, a Skeeter Hawk, a Strada, and the last one was a Starfire 150.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

22 ft. ZX Skeeter Bay w/ 225 4 blade SS prop red & silver accent stripe Rockport. Runs in 14 inches of water and 55 mph. All the boat I need.


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

2009 ZX20 Bay
2009 150 Yamaha 4 stroke
53mph WOT-stock prop


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

i have a 2008 skeeter 22ft zx bay i have never had a problem. it use to run 61 mph. but we tried learning some new bays and ran up on some sand bars and now it runs about 57-58mph


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

2008 ZX22 Bay Tunnel, 200 Yamaha HPDI, kept in Aransas Pass.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Any guys out there looking for a Skeeter boat then go check out Premier Yamaha Boating center. They are your new Skeeter dealer for Houston, Beaumont, and Jasper. They have a few buy backs from the previous dealer at some great prices.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't but hope to some day I have a friend that has one and I think they are the best looking bay boat there is. I have a champion bass boat and I like the low sides the skeeter bay boat has lower sides than any other bay boat I have seen. That is a good looking boat you have there.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Need to give some props to my friends fine looking 20' skeeter bay


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

posted this on the classifieds but just saw this on craigs list and it a steal at $18k Same boat I have just an 06 skeeter zx 22 bay t
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3457604129.html


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

And that isn't too far from me! If I were boatless, I'd surely give that one a look. Great find.

In another lifetime I owned a Skeeter SL180. My father still has his 1998 ZX202C (40th anniversary edition I think). Uses her at least once every 3 weeks and after 14 years of regular use and regular upkeep she still looks nearly new and, knock on wood, that 3.1L 200 Vmax is factory. He bought that after he sold his mid 80's Starfire he bought new. Skeeter makes a fine boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> And that isn't too far from me! If I were boatless, I'd surely give that one a look. Great find.
> 
> In another lifetime I owned a Skeeter SL180. My father still has his 1998 ZX202C (40th anniversary edition I think). Uses her at least once every 3 weeks and after 14 years of regular use and regular upkeep she still looks nearly new and, knock on wood, that 3.1L 200 Vmax is factory. He bought that after he sold his mid 80's Starfire he bought new. Skeeter makes a fine boat.


That's a 50th anniversity and an awesome boat your father has.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am going to try and get pics of my 2013 SX220 Bay. They made some great changes and the boat is beautiful.


----------



## addjdd (Jul 26, 2011)

*2013 sx220 Bay*

Running a 2013 sx 220 bay and love it! Had it skinny, rough and windy. Can't beat the overall performance. Perfect boat for Sabine or East bay. Like was stated before, new changes to the interior are really impressive this year. Still surprised how few Skeeters you see out there. If a potential buyer took a ride in one when it was put through its paces, it would be hard to put money in a different boat.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Now all we need is a zx24 bay t!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get these pics. I am waiting for the HDS 9 touch but it should be ready to run this week.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, what am improvement on the dash! You could fit a couple screens on that! Are the trim tabs built in to the hull now?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Wow, what am improvement on the dash! You could fit a couple screens on that! Are the trim tabs built in to the hull now?


No this boat does not have trim tabs. I haven't had a need for them in the past so I opted out of getting them. Having them recessed is one thing I wish they would do though.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice set up.


----------



## kmv_ZX24 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is one awesome looking boat. I really like the black.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

The pictures really do not do this boat justice. The stainless makes the boat look even better and it has a sterling pinstripe that brings out the class. It will look good behind my black chevy thats for sure.


----------



## kmv_ZX24 (Oct 4, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> *The pictures really do not do this boat justice.* The stainless makes the boat look even better and it has a sterling pinstripe that brings out the class. It will look good behind my black chevy thats for sure.


Your right. I think we really need to see it in person. Let me know when you want to take me and Yellowskeeter out for trip.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

kmv_ZX24 said:


> Your right. I think we really need to see it in person. Let me know when you want to take me and Yellowskeeter out for trip.


Haha anytime. The trout bite should be on in Sabine and that is what I am getting pumped for.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you have a close up of your I pilot trolling motor mounted? I doings me today and want to compare. Thanks


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Do you have a close up of your I pilot trolling motor mounted? I doings me today and want to compare. Thanks


I have a removable bracket and will get a picture for you. I am playing with props on it now.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotcha, I am permanently mounting so its ok. I am running the Yamaha hs4 22p on mine and love it but I think the os 1 should run really well.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Gotcha, I am permanently mounting so its ok. I am running the Yamaha hs4 22p on mine and love it but I think the os 1 should run really well.


I am running some secret props but will message you with results. i will have a picture of the trolling motor too.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing how much smaller the i pilot base is from the standard model. The shaft looks like it goes for ever. 
Before







After


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Does that thing deploy itself? Don't see any scissor brackets, T-Handle or the like... Looks good amigo!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Press a lever, slide forward and it has a soft deploy.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The only thing it does electrically is steer, all else is manual, but it is really soft..... No banging around. Motor locks in to its own swiveling cradle. I guess no reverse either since motor turns itself. Also has built in battery monitor.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Press a lever, slide forward and it has a soft deploy.


What ever you do make sure you pull it in all the way and motor is securely locked. It doesn't do good at 50 mph when it deploys by itself.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeas saw that. It has a light on it that shows when it's locked in place. Does it bounce much with that mount and not much upper shaft support?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Yeas saw that. It has a light on it that shows when it's locked in place. Does it bounce much with that mount and not much upper shaft support?


I have run them on 70+ mph boats and not really noticed much bounce. I have also taken my last boat offshore in some bad chop and it didn't bounce around enough for me to notice it.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That is good. I tried shaking it and it is solid, but was curious. Definitely a cool addition.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> That is good. I tried shaking it and it is solid, but was curious. Definitely a cool addition.


you will never use your power poles again.


----------



## kmv_ZX24 (Oct 4, 2012)

I also use the quick release bracket with my i-piolt and it doesn't bounce around at all. All of the weight is in the base which helps out a lot. 

Yellow Skeeter - Is it mounted in your picture? If not, you might want to bring it in a little where the head is not hanging over the side of the boat. I launched in a tight spot with a heavy wind and almost hit the head of the trolling motor on a piling.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

kmv_ZX24 said:


> I also use the quick release bracket with my i-piolt and it doesn't bounce around at all. All of the weight is in the base which helps out a lot.
> 
> Yellow Skeeter - Is it mounted in your picture? If not, you might want to bring it in a little where the head is not hanging over the side of the boat. I launched in a tight spot with a heavy wind and almost hit the head of the trolling motor on a piling.


The way it was mounted I think he is safe. I know exactly what you are talking about having the head hang off to far from the side of the boat. I saw a guy back off his trailer and the trolling motor caught his trailer guide on and broke it and tore up the head of the trolling motor.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah going to have to be a little careful. I mounted it per the instructions and the shaft is 1.5" away from rub rail when deployed. It only sticks out about .5" more than my old one so not to bad, but with that smaller mount it looks like its way out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

We are putting an I-pilot 80lb on our new SCB Stingray and I think that's the thing I'm most excited about. Unlike our old Stingray, this new one is loaded with options that we didn't have on the old boat including a 740 Garmin, Power Pole Blade and an I-pilot and out of all of those the I-pilot has me really excited. Down here in the Upper Laguna, there isn't much structure to fish like oyster reefs so we do a lot of fishing on ledges. So being able to troll a ledge for a long ways and record it and make another pass is awesome, it will also come in handy when fishing the land cut drop off. Also that spot lock action should come in real handy, it's amazing the technology they put into that trolling motor. Hey YellowSkeeter, if you are worried about the bouncing in rough water, you could always put a quick detach bracket on the back deck of your boat and put the trolling motor back there for long runs in rough water. Doing that may even give you a few more mph on the top end by taking that weight off the bow of the boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are putting an I-pilot 80lb on our new SCB Stingray and I think that's the thing I'm most excited about. Unlike our old Stingray, this new one is loaded with options that we didn't have on the old boat including a 740 Garmin, Power Pole Blade and an I-pilot and out of all of those the I-pilot has me really excited. Down here in the Upper Laguna, there isn't much structure to fish like oyster reefs so we do a lot of fishing on ledges. So being able to troll a ledge for a long ways and record it and make another pass is awesome, it will also come in handy when fishing the land cut drop off. Also that spot lock action should come in real handy, it's amazing the technology they put into that trolling motor. Hey YellowSkeeter, if you are worried about the bouncing in rough water, you could always put a quick detach bracket on the back deck of your boat and put the trolling motor back there for long runs in rough water. Doing that may even give you a few more mph on the top end by taking that weight off the bow of the boat.


You should get the new I Pilot link with a Humminbird unit if you really want to utilize recording and fishing ledges.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought about the portable mounts but I couldn't sleep knowing my boat is left un attended in a parking lot or in the water in one of my 3-4 day fishing trips with a motor secured by a $10 lock. And don't really want to be carrying it all over the place. I feel bad enough leaving my yeti unattended, let alone a $1800 trolling motor. If they had a better way of locking I would do that in a heart beat, or if I lived close to the water.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i was looking up micro skiff and a this is a guides bay boat that runs a micro also thought you skeeter boys might like to drool, never been a skeeter person coming out of bassboats but this one looks **** good i must say


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My Skeeter is a 2002 with 168 hrs.,200 Yamaha.Got some years on her,but I love my boat.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

A little late to this party...

I used to run a Skeeter ZX20 with a Yamaha 150 V-Max. Loved the boat, just needed something a little bit bigger for venturing outside the jetties on good days, and taking 7-8 people on family joyrides.

Good boat! I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

basscat114 said:


> i was looking up micro skiff and a this is a guides bay boat that runs a micro also thought you skeeter boys might like to drool, never been a skeeter person coming out of bassboats but this one looks **** good i must say
> View attachment 560738


it's ok if you want to admit that Skeeters look better than basscats. We won't judge you :cheers:. Also everyone knows cats do not like water.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

haha someones got jokes!!! i run basscats for a reason
1) built like a tank and if i ever have a problem i have Rick pierce(owner) and ed(texas sales rep) numbers in my phone.
2) safe fast DRY smooth riding hulls, baycat 68 about to start hunting for 70. puma 80+ and no matter how nasty it gets my boat will get me home no questions asked
3) great fishing platforms 
4) i love when rangers and skeeters try to pull a flyby then my trim thump get itch and then my motor is wide open it just has to happen...
5) :brew2: my boat is loaded to the gills and to me looks a hell of a lot better and a hell of a lot faster!! so why would i want a skeeter again? but to each his own


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude , seriously!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL. I could But I am not gonna. And I have a lot of ammo. Unless prompted


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe it's just way to early for you. That's all I could muster this morning,


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

*Skeeter*

We have a used one for sale we need to move if that interests anyone. The boat is in great shape but has been neglected a bit, and I'm about to drop the price to reflect that (I din't have the boat physically when first listed). It needs jack plate and troll fixed and a detail job and will be as good as new. The motor and trailer are basically new - 09 with less than 40 hours. Will be a great boat for a real good deal - someone come run it with me and make an offer, you might be surprised...


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I'm not saying its the best or fastest. There are a lot of boats out that are faster.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

dang, lookslike someone got a lil butt hurt... How bout starting a bass cat thread?


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*me*

I have one!!!!!!!! Not a RACE boat... It does get me to the fish on time!!!...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

basscat114 said:


> haha someones got jokes!!! i run basscats for a reason
> 1) built like a tank and if i ever have a problem i have Rick pierce(owner) and ed(texas sales rep) numbers in my phone.
> 2) safe fast DRY smooth riding hulls, baycat 68 about to start hunting for 70. puma 80+ and no matter how nasty it gets my boat will get me home no questions asked
> 3) great fishing platforms
> ...


Bass cat is a great boat and I will never say anything other than that. But my Skeeter 22 is sexier than your Bass cat lol just messin with ya.


----------



## funbunchfishin (Sep 26, 2012)

*2013 Skeeter SX240*

Here is my 2013 Skeeter SX240, we picked it up from the dealer Wednesday, waited 5 months after ordering it...well worth the wait.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful boat! Congrats

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moss9994 (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a zx2200 with a Yamaha F225. My favorite boat so far.
I put a riptide trolling motor with ipilot on mine. I like it. Running a Hummingbird depth finder linked up to it sure sounds interesting.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

http://skeeterboats.com/about/news/89

The only bass and bay boat company to receive NMMA CSI award 11 years in a row.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Now if they would only pick up the century bigger blue water line of boats, I could dig a 30' skeeter


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Now if they would only pick up the century bigger blue water line of boats, I could dig a 30' skeeter


Yamaha owned Century too and closed it down. I have heard rumors of Skeeter building a tournament style go fast bay boat and cat hull though.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Yamaha owned Century too and closed it down. I have heard rumors of Skeeter building a tournament style go fast bay boat and cat hull though.


Yep, I heard they were looking at building a cat- hope this happens. You dealers need to keep pestering your Skeeter rep! We want a Skeeter cat!:help:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Offshore cat or inshore cat?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Offshore cat or inshore cat?


inshore


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> Bass cat is a great boat and I will never say anything other than that. But my Skeeter 22 is sexier than your Bass cat lol just messin with ya.[
> 
> that boat would look good behind my truck being i got a all black truck


----------



## CarlHigh (Nov 29, 2006)

Just traded a 2012 zx22 bay for a FX21 both had have 250 SHO 3 blade bay ran 65 the FX will run out at about 79mph


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Keepin this thread alive! New member of the Skeeter club. Just picked mine up this week

2013 SX200
Yamaha F150


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

If you like these skeeter has them in their close out section for $6. I ordered two of each and came in yesterday.


----------



## Saltybuck (Dec 26, 2011)

*basscats??? here's one for you*

I've owed 2 bass cats, bass boats, and they will beat you to death. They are fast but that's the only good thing about them. They are not realy a bass fishing platform.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

saltbuck said:


> I've owed 2 bass cats, bass boats, and they will beat you to death. They are fast but that's the only good thing about them. They are not realy a bass fishing platform.


I love how they say that he hit something but I looked at the boat when it came in and there was no major sign of impact on the bottom nor was the lower unit damaged. I think he just lost control when he hit the river chop. BTW Skeeter boats placed 1st and 2nd with a good ole local boy, Todd Faircloth, winning it.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I remember when I was younger and oh so much smarter.Its all vanity my friends,who's boat does what faster,smoother,shallower,cheaper,prettier,cost more.When your laying on the death bed it won't really matter but then Im sure some of you won't ever die.My favorite chapter in the bible iis Ecclesiastes.


----------



## jgaudard (May 13, 2006)

*My (New to me Skeeter)*

I have joined the ranks of Skeeter owners. It's a 2008 tunnel haul with a 2008 225hp Yammie. I watched this boat for several months and the price finally dropped into my range and I jumped on it.

Had to drive a long distance to get it, but it was worth it. A real pain to title and register an out-of-state boat with TPWL.

It's perfect. Can do fresh and saltwater. Even if the fish are not cooperating, I look like I know what I am doing.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet , same hull! Great boat!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

It won't ever taste salt, but I run 21 i Class with a Yamaha 300 Series 2..... Wouldn't trade it for ANY other bass boat out there!


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

A little late to the party but here is the last pic that I got of her before I get my T-Top put on. 

2012 ZX22BAY T VMax 250 SHO. This is my first new boat and would not change a thing on it!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

texas trout killer said:


> A little late to the party but here is the last pic that I got of her before I get my T-Top put on.
> 
> 2012 ZX22BAY T VMax 250 SHO. This is my first new boat and would not change a thing on it!!!


Post a pic with the new top!!!

Love the boat!

Bring it on LOR.


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

capfab said:


> Post a pic with the new top!!!
> 
> Love the boat!
> 
> Bring it on LOR.


Picked her up this weekend. Now trying to make all of the finishing touches before LOR!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks great Todd!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet. Nice looking !


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Definitely put the ole skeeter 22 to the test this weekend at the Cops Helping Kids Tourny. I found out that I can keep two slot reds alive in the front live well. Ran 102 miles wide open everywhere and only burned 32 gallons.


----------

